# Insane Plaz Cross-Country Trip '04



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Coming up in a little over a month... I can't wait!!

http://plaz.net/plaz/xcountry-04/


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

When I moved to L.A. from N.J. in 1988, I drove it too. Once is definitely enough. Starting in west Jersey I hit the corn fields and it was nothing but cornfields until you hit the Rockey's. A very boring drive in a car with no air conditioning and when I stopped in some of those town to sleep overnight, some of them were downright scary.  But I must say, everyone should do the drive at least once. This country is HUGE! :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Wow! Looks like a whole lotta fun (and a whole lotta mind numbing flat straight driving). Gonna take a laptop and wireless internet connection with you and give us the play by play a la Terry???


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I can't remember...have you been to Bryce and Zion before? If not, consider adding them...who knows when you'll get out that way again. :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I can't remember...have you been to Bryce and Zion before? If not, consider adding them...who knows when you'll get out that way again. :eeps:


 Yep... that was part of Insane Plaz Trip 2003.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I can't remember...have you been to Bryce and Zion before? If not, consider adding them...who knows when you'll get out that way again. :eeps:


Zion is amazing. I have driven LA-Boston and D.C-LA both times in unairconditioned cars Parts of the country (read midwest) are very boring, but there are all those cheesy tourists places along the way.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Bruce330cic said:


> But I must say, everyone should do the drive at least once. This country is HUGE! :thumbup:


I couldn't agree more. I've driven coast to coast about two dozen times in the past 15 years (and a bunch more roughly halfway or from top to bottom or bottom to top) and there's still a bunch of places that I want to see that I haven't been to yet.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> Wow! Looks like a whole lotta fun (and a whole lotta mind numbing flat straight driving). Gonna take a laptop and wireless internet connection with you and give us the play by play a la Terry???


 I'll have a laptop, but I don't have dialup. I'll probably just post a gallery when I get to my "final destination," like the previous insane Plaz trips.

:thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Yep... that was part of Insane Plaz Trip 2003.


 I kinda thought so...but couldn't remember.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Zion is amazing. I have driven LA-Boston and D.C-LA both times in unairconditioned cars Parts of the country (read midwest) are very boring, but there are all those cheesy tourists places along the way.


 http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/MNDARtwine.html

:rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I couldn't agree more. I've driven coast to coast about two dozen times in the past 15 years (and a bunch more roughly halfway or from top to bottom or bottom to top) and there's still a bunch of places that I want to see that I haven't been to yet.


 Agreed. This will only be my second cross-country jaunt. The first was delivering a '64 Mustang. No AC, naturally. We took a central/southern route. So a northern route is in order this time.

As classic a car that was, I'm sure I'll enjoy it much more in the bimmer.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'll have a laptop, but I don't have dialup. I'll probably just post a gallery when I get to my "final destination," like the previous insane Plaz trips.
> 
> :thumbup:


T-Mobile wireless internet at 18,000+ locations nationwide in Kinkos, Starbucks, BooksAMillion etc. :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:



> T-Mobile wireless internet at 18,000+ locations nationwide in Kinkos, Starbucks, BooksAMillion etc. :eeps:


 Perhaps I'll do that, or in the hotels I stay in, if they offer broadband connections. But I'm not making any commitments. The last thing I want on this trip is to feel under any pressure or obligations, other than keeping close to schedule. :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> The last thing I want on this trip is to feel under any pressure or obligations, other than keeping close to schedule. :dunno:


think of it as an escape of the daily routine of mile after mile after mile after mile ...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm jealous. I've always wanted to do that trip, but I've never had the time or opportunity.

One day...

Alex


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Plaz, are you driving the trip alone or with your wife and child? :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I'm jealous. I've always wanted to do that trip, but I've never had the time or opportunity.
> 
> One day...
> 
> Alex


:stupid:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like an awesome trip. How many miles per day?

I caught myself drawing on the US map with a dry-erase marker in the meeting room at my office today. I'm thinking of doing a [comparitively short] road trip this summer. What software was it you used for that mapping again? Looks like it does a nice job.

--SONET


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Bruce330cic said:


> Plaz, are you driving the trip alone or with your wife and child? :dunno:


 Neither, actually.

Mrs. Plaz and Little Miss Plaz are flying back with the Plaz family cats on closing day. A buddy of mine from back east is flying out, and he'll drive the 325iT while I drive my 330. We'll have to get some good longer-range talkabouts and a couple of bricks of batteries.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Neither, actually.
> 
> Mrs. Plaz and Little Miss Plaz are flying back with the Plaz family cats on closing day. A buddy of mine from back east is flying out, and he'll drive the 325iT while I drive my 330. We'll have to get some good longer-range talkabouts and a couple of bricks of batteries.


Cool....I mainly wanted to ensure you were not doing it alone...as I've done that, and it's NO fun. Sounds like your way will be very fun. Have a safe trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> Looks like an awesome trip. How many miles per day?
> 
> I caught myself drawing on the US map with a dry-erase marker in the meeting room at my office today. I'm thinking of doing a [comparitively short] road trip this summer. What software was it you used for that mapping again? Looks like it does a nice job.
> 
> --SONET


 It averages out to about 500 miles a day. With the routing and the detours, it ends up being just a smidge over 4000 miles, and we're taking just under 8 days. A good pace. Comfortable, but not too drawn-out, I think.

The software is Microsoft Streets and Trips. I run it on my Dell, though I wish there was a Mac version.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

We gotta have a Plaz family send-off party before you leave!!!!!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Neither, actually.
> 
> Mrs. Plaz and Little Miss Plaz are flying back with the Plaz family cats on closing day. A buddy of mine from back east is flying out, and he'll drive the 325iT while I drive my 330. We'll have to get some good longer-range talkabouts and a couple of bricks of batteries.


Sounds like fun.......however with all that time driving though alone, don't give in and smoke in the car. :nono:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> Sounds like fun.......however with all that time driving though alone, don't give in and smoke in the car. :nono:


 I won't! :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

operknockity said:


> We gotta have a Plaz family send-off party before you leave!!!!!


 :stupid:

Sounds like an awesome trip Plaz! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow... cross country... good that you'll have a driving buddy at least. I can't imagine doing that solo.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> Looks like an awesome trip. How many miles per day?
> 
> I caught myself drawing on the US map with a dry-erase marker in the meeting room at my office today. I'm thinking of doing a [comparitively short] road trip this summer. What software was it you used for that mapping again? Looks like it does a nice job.
> 
> --SONET


Is this to celebrate getting back in the Bimmer?  hehe


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Coming up in a little over a month... I can't wait!!
> 
> http://plaz.net/plaz/xcountry-04/


I've never driven all the way cross-country, but I have driven the Detroit-New York leg of your trip more often than I care to think about.

The Ohio turnpike has to be one of the least interesting roads in the country, but the compensation for that is that the people at the rest areas are extremely ugly.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Have a safe trip Plaz!

Where did you make your itinerary map at? I'd like to whip one up for our Minnesota trip we're taking in June. The boys love playing "navigator".


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Wow... cross country... good that you'll have a driving buddy at least. I can't imagine doing that solo.


My brother did Virginia to California and then back to Virginia. Alone.

On a motorcycle.

Alex


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

US 50 through Nevada totally rocks. :supdude: 

Too bad the only car I drove it in was our old Chrysler New Yorker Turbo. Even at that, it was awesome. 

Did you hit US 50 on your 2003 trip?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Do watch out for potholes in PA on US80. I remembered they were the size of craters.


I think that potholes the size of craters are the attraction of all PA roads :rofl:

When I was living in Pittsburgh, the joke was that "we don't have potholes, we have potbumps instead".


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A couple of stop suggestions from the Midwest.

Road Amereica in Elkhart Lake WI, SCCA June Sprints or better the Brian Redman Vintage races in July. 
Road America

In Chicago if you have time stop at Navy Pier and take a drive down Lake Shore Drive. 
Navy Pier


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Coming up in a little over a month... I can't wait!!
> 
> http://plaz.net/plaz/xcountry-04/


Highway 50 through central NV:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30834&highlight=325i+Top+Speed+Run

:thumbup:

Anyway, if you and your buddy get tired on that stretch of road, take a break at The International located in Austin. It's a quaint little place that serves killer hamburgers, and the locals are especially friendly. The bar next door also has a lot of character and charm, and is run by an old ornery lady. She really is a pistol and if you give her too much of her sh*t back, be prepared to get walloped by her with Nevada's largest fly swatter. :eeps:

And if you find yourself having ingested too many cold ones and have to rest for the night, check out the Lincoln Motel across the street. The people who own/operate it used to be hippie bikers back in the day, and they are really cool people as well. Extremely hospitable and accomodating. I should know, as they are my girlfriend's parents. :angel:

Good luck in your journey across the States. I've crossed it three times (once in a 1972 Ford Galaxie 500 and twice in my Bimmer) and I could never get tired of it. 

(By the way, heed ALL warnings in your V1. Law enforcement officers in those rinky-dink one-horse towns still use the old K-bands). :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Lou, your write up on US 50 concentrated on the long straight sections, but what I really liked was the mix of the straights and the awesome twisty sections as the highway curves up and down through the mountains.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

If the weather is great, you should be awed in the LaCrosse area. Not sure how it is on the interstate, but the two lanes are picture postcard scenic.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> The Ohio turnpike has to be one of the least interesting roads in the country, but the compensation for that is that the people at the rest areas are extremely ugly.


 :rofl:

Excellent.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Have a safe trip Plaz!
> 
> Where did you make your itinerary map at? I'd like to whip one up for our Minnesota trip we're taking in June. The boys love playing "navigator".


 Thanks Rip. Microsoft Streets and Trips. I think it's about $35. I spend more time farking around with that program, and TopoUSA, than I do playing games.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Thanks Rip. Microsoft Streets and Trips. I think it's about $35. .


Thanks!
_I spend more time farking around with that program, and TopoUSA, than I do playing games_
(Psst, thats a good thing!  )


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> I've driven across the country twice before. You will have a nice time, but some parts of the plains in South Dakota gets awfully boring. Do watch out for potholes in PA on US80. I remembered they were the size of craters.
> 
> Contrary to what have been said, solo is the only way to go. With a companion in the car you will less likely to make certain side trips you would like to make spur of the moment.


 I was all set to do it alone, and ship my wife's car, but my buddy proposed joining me. I think it will make the trip that much more fun, if longer. (I would have gone with a much more punishing schedule if I was alone)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> US 50 through Nevada totally rocks. :supdude:
> 
> Too bad the only car I drove it in was our old Chrysler New Yorker Turbo. Even at that, it was awesome.
> 
> Did you hit US 50 on your 2003 trip?


 Nope... US 50 will be new to me.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

3LOU5 said:


> Highway 50 through central NV:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30834&highlight=325i+Top+Speed+Run
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:

Thanks for the pointers!

(Wondering if I should re-activate X-band on the V1 for this trip)


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

so Plaz, have you settled on a town?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> If the weather is great, you should be awed in the LaCrosse area. Not sure how it is on the interstate, but the two lanes are picture postcard scenic.


 That's what I've heard/read... people say the town is like stepping into a time machine back to the Eisenhower era.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> That's what I've heard/read... people say the town is like stepping into a time machine back to the Eisenhower era.


Well, that it is, but I think LaCrosse sucks. The surrounding area to the south and east however, is stunning. Rolling hills, farms, barns, Amish carts...just stunningly beautiful on a sunny day. You think you're looking at a painting and not reality.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> so Plaz, have you settled on a town?


 Yes, we bought a place in Long Hill Twp. -- southeastern Morris Cty. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Yes, we bought a place in Long Hill Twp. -- southeastern Morris Cty. :thumbup:


congrats!


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> Cool....I mainly wanted to ensure you were not doing it alone...as I've done that, and it's NO fun. Sounds like your way will be very fun. Have a safe trip. :thumbup:


I drove from Phx to NoVA and back three years later. Both jaunts were by myself. It wasn't too bad but after a while in the flatlands of America it does get a little tedious. I got to the point where I would listen to almost anything on AM just to hear another human voice.

Plaz, best of luck on your journey.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Microsoft Streets and Trips.


 :thumbup: Beats the ever-lovin' crap out of Mapquest for accuracy, too.

Happy trippin'!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Plaz,

I've done virtually the same exact cross country trip! It was when I was 19 though. Good times to be had for sure! (keep X band on... they still use that in really small towns - a litltle ford escort with a little orange light on top was one small town's only cop!)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You ought to stop in Glacier National Park, MT. It is one of the prettiest spots in the US, if not the prettiest.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> You ought to stop in Glacier National Park, MT. It is one of the prettiest spots in the US, if not the prettiest.


 Hmmmm.... thanks for the tip. Will investigate that as an option.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Hmmmm.... thanks for the tip. Will investigate that as an option.


Ok, I'm retarded. Are you moving cross country or just taking a longass road trip? Oh, and I agree w/ the other comments on the midwest. This part of the country sucks. I've never gone coast to coast but north and south several times and it's mind numbingly boring and that's on a good day.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jever said:


> Ok, I'm retarded. Are you moving cross country or just taking a longass road trip?


 Both.

Looks like Glacier NP is significantly north of our route... it sits up on the Canadian border. I don't think it's really feasible to include it.

I'll just have to fly back there sometime to see it, hopefully with the family. :thumbup:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Coming up in a little over a month... I can't wait!!
> 
> http://plaz.net/plaz/xcountry-04/


I've done it four times, ten years apart.

I remember my first trip to Los angeles from CT in my '83 Accord back in "85. I'd been crossing the continental divide, dipping into valleys and running through small towns on rt 66. It was awesome.

Then I descended into the LA basin from the mountains and the car filled up with smog. I realized I had reached my destination and I'd be breathing this stuff in for as long as I chose to stay there.

Ed


----------

